# [Request] Discord client for Symbian



## smileyhead (Apr 20, 2017)

please?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

I doubt Symbian can handle the amount of scripts Discord uses.

Actually is there any new phone you can get with Symbian still?
I though it was phased out in the early '10s?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I doubt Symbian can handle the amount of scripts Discord uses.
> 
> Actually is there any new phone you can get with Symbian still?
> I though it was phased out in the early '10s?


well, the 3310 remake just released for example, and older models still work, and are still surprisingly popular, at least in my country.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> well, the 3310 remake just released for example, and older models still work, and are still surprisingly popular, at least in my country.



Forgot about the 3310 rerelease yeh ;'D

Idk lad, limited RAM available, weak CPU's.
I'd like to see it happen tho, I'd also love a discord client for PPC macs but I highly doubt it'll happen.


----------

